# $39m robbers 'posed as police'



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

BELFAST, Northern Ireland (AP) -- The gang that held two bankers' families hostage as part of an audacious $39 million robbery in Belfast posed as police officers and walked into their victims' homes, neighbors said.

[web:1c8191fb70]http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/europe/12/22/ireland.robbery.police.ap/index.html[/web:1c8191fb70]


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

I thought this was going to be another detail article.... :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Holy Cow, I cannot Wait Until This Movie Comes Out....
Liam Neeson as the Head Crook Undoubtedly.*


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

There is already a movie that is very similiar to the way this was carried out. The friends of Eddie Coyle is an old 70's movie featuring Robert Mitchum based in Boston they Rob Banks by kidnapping the bank managers family....check it out it may be hard to find however, sometimes its on the classic movie channel.


----------

